# America's Most Beautiful Ride



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Or, at least that's what the flyer says. Actually, we've made it a tradition to ride around Lake Tahoe the day before the America's Most Beautiful Ride - Tahoe Tour as the ride itself is expensive, crowded, and pretty crazy. The ride is truely beautiful, but I'd argue that there are many posts on this board that outdo what I have around here to photograph, but I like to post them none-the-less. I haven't been able to post anything for some time do to a new job that I took, but I have been riding as much as possible and thought I'd finally get a post up before I fly out again tomorrow. So, anyway, here's Tahoe!

We started out next to the Hyatt in Incline Village, NV and headed south along Highway 28. My advice to anyone wanting to do this ride is to always ride it clockwise. This puts you on the lakeside of the road and all the tourists tend to look in this direction. As you head up out of Incline and Sand Harbor you have to pass the meadows at Spooner. From there you have a rip roaring 50mph descent into South Lake Tahoe. What a rush! Nothing but great views all the way.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*After South Lake Tahoe*

After South Lake you head around the south shore on Highway 50 and then onto Highway 89. As you ride along you get great views of Mt. Tallac peaking through the trees and one heck of an awesome climb up into the overview above Emerald Bay. The peaks above Cascade Lake are there to provide support and love as you climb. There were literally hundreds and hundreds of Team in Training riders pushing slowly up the grade. I passed group after group trying to make sure that I wasn't messing with the already POed tourists in their SUVs. I never got a finger or a honk so I guess I did something right. But at the top. . .oh what a view! This is why I like living around here so much.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*And then the last 1/3rd*

And then you get to climb back towards Tahoma and the West Shore before heading back through North Lake Tahoe. I love this part. Lots of pebbly beaches, the occasional bikini babe (no pics, sorry  ), and lots of great views. We got lunch in Tahoma and then scooted on toward Incline where we drank plenty of beer and margaritas at the Hacienda. The only thing that I missed on this ride was the pic of the bear my wife chased off the road. I was so busy yelling that it was a bear and not a large dog that I forgot all about the camera. D'oh!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

In the immortal words of YuriB: I hate you.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

There are definitely some beautiful points around the lake, but it can be a busy ride although it looks like you picked a good day. I know you are quoting a flyer and I've heard/read many others refer to Lake Tahoe as the most beautiful/best ride, but not from those who have also cycled the Rim Drive around Crater Lake in Oregon. I personally think Crater Lake is both a more interesting and beautiful ride, but there are so many greats (North) America rides to choose from.

But more importantly, you obviously had a great ride with beautiful weather and did a fine job documenting it. I especially liked your photos of the climb on the southwest side of the lake which I found the most memorable when I did it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lol!*



DrRoebuck said:


> In the immortal words of YuriB: I hate you.


I know what you mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Ridgetop: awesome photos!! I got married in South Lake Tahoe (not at a casino either  ) and miss the area everyday of my life I'm away. 

My bro-in-law, the one who got me into road riding, lives in Reno and we make our bi-annual trip out there to spend time and enjoy the scenery. Your pictures really bring back memories of our time there. 

In fact, we took a trip out on the Tahoe Queen (which I see in one of your pictures looking out over Emerald Bay) and rode out to Fallen Leaf Lake afterwards. 

Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Great scenery. But I believe America's most beautiful ride is whatever one I'm currently doing.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Any idea as to how long the ride takes? I live in Bishop and thinking of doing a ride like this soon.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Ridgetop said:


> There were literally hundreds and hundreds of Team in Training riders pushing slowly up the grade.


What is "Team in Training?" 

Beautiful pics BTW!


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

undies said:


> What is "Team in Training?"
> 
> Beautiful pics BTW!


I've heard described as Driver's Ed. for cyclists.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*great stuff*



MB1 said:


> I know what you mean. :thumbsup:


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

steephill said:


> I've heard described as Driver's Ed. for cyclists.


Clear as mud. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

hclignett said:


> Any idea as to how long the ride takes? I live in Bishop and thinking of doing a ride like this soon.


It is about 70 miles around the lake with a couple of towns and a bit of traffic and all the scenery so give yourself 5+ hours for the loop. Not really all that hard of a ride climbing wise.

BTW it would be a whole lot more scenic if they would just cut down some of those trees blocking the views.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

undies said:


> Clear as mud. Thanks :thumbsup:


Or, here's the official explanation:
http://www.teamintraining.org


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

The ride is just as MB said. It's not difficult, but the traffic pics up considerably between now and Labor Day. Five hours is a good estimate. Especially if you want to take the time to enjoy some of the scenic overlooks. If you decide to ride it drop me a PM and I'll take you on a tour so to speak. Traffic or not, I'll ride it anytime!


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

"The only thing that I missed on this ride was the pic of the bear my wife chased off the road. I was so busy yelling that it was a bear and not a large dog that I forgot all about the camera. D'oh!"

Was this before or after the adult beverages? Bravery in liquid form!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

How many miles is it to go all the way around?

My buddy wants to ride around Tahoe but i want to know how far it is.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

What's all that white stuff?


----------



## remy (Sep 21, 2005)

I've done the organized ride twice...it is a bit chaotic at the start, but eventually the riders get spread out. Scenery is beautiful, weather is usually great, and I've enjoyed it. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

steephill said:


> Or, here's the official explanation:
> http://www.teamintraining.org


I see. Cool concept actually. 

However, everyone on that web site appears to be wearing the jersey which is currently featured in the "Does this jersey make me look gay" thread in the lownge. NTTAWWT, etc.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

It's about 72 miles although we add a couple of miles to avoid the downtown South Lake mess. There are some alternate routes that get you around some of the congestion. It's not what I'd call a difficult ride, but there are three good climbs (out of Incline, up to the Emerald Bay overlook, and out of Emerald Bay). The hardest is probably up to Emerald Bay where a lot of people kind of stall out on the switchbacks. The longest is the constant, but fairly manageable, climb out of incline for about 7 or so miles. I recommend either starting in Incline Village or South Lake. We like Incline because you get warmed up riding up the long hill and we get through South Lake before the traffic gets rocking.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

White Stuff? Powdered sugar explosion .


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

We encountered that same type of powdered sugar explosion in Italy last week as well. You never hear about them on the news. Strange.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Great photos and report!*

It sure brings back some memories. The last time I saw Lake Tahoe was my wedding day 15 years ago. Like “Antonio_B” no wedding chapel for my wedding, but a nice rock out cropping that overlooked Emerald Bay. I moved to Panama the week after my wedding and never moved back to the USA. I SCUBA dove, sailed, water skied, and snow skied at Tahoe; just never managed to cycle around the lake.


----------



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it insane to ride around the lake around Labor Day weekend? We arrive from Mammoth on 8/28 and depart to Moab on 9/3, so we'd want to do it sometime between those two dates. Our primary focus is mountain biking in the area, but we were thinking about a road ride in ahoe and in Moab.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Tahoe is pretty nuts on Labor Day. It's the last hurrah before school starts and I avoid it. I have ridden it when it's that crazy, but I start just before sunrise from the casinos at southshore and use Pioneer Trail to do the first part before cutting over on Ski Run Blvd. You need to be done riding by around 10:30am or it'll be pretty hairy. Depending on how hard you want the ride to be, I'd look more at riding the one or more passes of the Death Ride route south of Tahoe or if you are staying on the North Shore I'd ride from Squaw Valley to Cisco grove via the old highway around Donner Lake. Both options are beautiful but of course you don't have the Lake next to you.

Moab has some great road riding. My favorite is riding out and around Arches Nat'l park or out to the end of Canyonlands Nat'l park.

Have fun. I'll be in Italy for all of September otherwise I'd offer you a tour. But Tuscany calls!


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Beautious! Excellent post!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Arby. I still like your photography skills a lot more than mine though. Great post on the trails around the corn fields. I love that kind of stuff. Keep 'em coming.


----------

